# Canon 7D, 5D2 or wait for cheap FF body from Canon?



## TheMSCWins (Jul 27, 2012)

I have been shooting for three years on a 1000D with a 16-35 f/2.8, 50 f/1.4 and 100-400. I think it is time for me to upgrade to a new body. The 5D3 would be ideal but it's too expensive. My other options are the 7D, 5D2 or waiting for a new camera from Canon. Here are some pros/cons I could come up with for each. 

The 7D is good because it is fast, responsive, has good AF and is $1500. However it is APS-C which means no UWA from the 16-35.

The 5D2 is good because of the high resolution and FF sensor Also still in the price range (sub $2500). However the AF is crap and FF makes the 100-400 worse. 

The cheap FF body Canon might release later this year is good because it's FF, will have the AF from 7D also $2000 is feasible. However it will have lower resolution than the 5D2 and will be pretty slow (FPS wise).

My current lenses would leave a serious gap for FF bodies and a crop body UWA lens such as the 10-22 will limit upgradeability to FF. However a cheaper crop body could leave some cash to buy an EF-S ultra wide. 

So what do you think 7D, 5D2 or wait?


----------



## jsbraby (Jul 27, 2012)

I think the correct answer depends on how soon you want a new body, and what you're mostly shooting. If you can wait, it might be worth seeing what the less expensive FF body might actually be.

I have a 5D2, 7D and 5D3, and they each have their advantages, although I'm about to sell my 5D2. I will say that the 5D2's AF *is* better than an EOS 600 (the film body from 1989), but I've been spoiled by better AF systems. ;D

The 7D is a very competent body. And if you need frame-rates faster than the 4fps from the 5D2, I don't think you have a better choice than it (in your price range). I've been very happy with the sensor behavior from the 7D (only shooting RAW), and am very interested in seeing the new firmware next month. The double-edged sword as you pointed out is the crop sensor. Nice to have when you want reach, not so nice when you want breadth.

If you buy a 5D2 and still want that little bit of extra reach from the 100-400, buy a 1.4x teleconverter or keep the 1000D for that lens. That's essentially what i've been doing; 70-200 f2.8L on the 7D and a 24-105 f4L on the 5D2.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd say to wait for the new FF body to appear and for the 7D software update. Then you'll be able to make a more informed decision. 

Also, you might want to keep an eye on the Canon refurbished website and see what they are offering through the Canon Loyalty program. That gives you a 20% discount off the refurbished price if you send in any old Canon camera, working or not.


----------



## RC (Jul 27, 2012)

Not knowing exactly what your budget is or what your shooting needs are...

Have you thought about both a 7D and a FF body? Consider getting a used 7D now to cover your sports, wildlife, and FPS needs and then wait for the "entry" FF announcement. If the new FF is not what you want then maybe the 5D2 will cover your needs in conjunction with the 7D. 

I couldn't tell if you have the 10-22 or not, if so you could sell it to help cover the cost of a used 7D and when you get a FF, your 16-35 will cover your UWA needs.

Otherwise, if its just one body, I'd wait for the announce of the "entry" FF and go from there, my guess is we will know before Christmas.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jul 27, 2012)

I paid less for my 5DII than my 7D- Granted it was because it was years later and during a Canon 20% off refurb deal, regardless, it was a price I couldn't refuse.

I really don't think the "entry" level FF camera will be much (if at all) "better" than the 5DII. If you need/ want a new camera now, why wait on a camer that doesn't even exist?

Also don't consider a FF an upgrade to an APS-C, but an addition to. I love having 2 bodies with different crops.

Don't read too much into the negative comments about the 5DII's focus system. The camera is just a tool. The people that complain about it just need to get better at using their gear.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Jul 27, 2012)

my take on this ---

If you want to do this like...now --you are already used to crop sensor going with a 7d isn't like stepping down. Its a good body with many strong features. The mk2 does have great IQ and will be better at higher ISO than the 7d. Its a hard choice. I just upgraded to the mk3, and my 7d is now collecting dust and I am not sure what to do with it (keep it as backup, sell it and snag a mk2 as backup, or wait till the 7dmk2 or the new entry FF comes out)

Advantages to 7d - price, range, AF
Advantages to mk2 - better overall IQ, better at higher ISO's.

how quickly are you thinking? If this is something you want like within the next month, the option of waiting for the new entry FF isn't really there because its doubtful it will be available for a while (my guess would be late fall, just in time for the holidays, but, they may wait till 2013 to roll that thing out too...who knows)...

So if you are thinking now, its between the 5dmk2 and 7d... and thats tough. I know the mk2 is great, but, on the times I have used it the feel of it never wowed me. I know the 7d quite well and it is a damn good camera for the price. Good side is prices are coming down on the mk2...if you can find one used for $1500, do it! If not, i wouldn't drop 2k on it now. 

Now if you at all want to wait for the new ff...id say save up...and once you hit 2k...keep saving. Ya never know, by the time that ff comes out, you may have enough for the mk3! Which I can definitely say has wow'ed me!!!!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd say the 5d2's AF is crap only if you need to shoot other than with the center focus point, you need great AI Servo functionality, or if you really need to use the side focus points. Even in dim lighting conditions the 5d2's center point will lock on, although it might be slow. Despite me saying previously the AF sucks, it doesn't...just if you want to push past it's limitations. Which, granted, are a good number. So if you are shooting mostly studio, or landscape, or static shots or something that you won't really need really good AF capabilities, it's still going to be a great camera.

That said, drmikeinpdx's point about waiting for the new 7D firmware, and for the possible entry level FF is true. If you don't need something in a week or two, maybe wait since there's still quite a few things left for 2012 it seems.


----------



## rpt (Jul 27, 2012)

It really depends on what you shoot and your budget. I wanted higher ISO than the 7D and was waiting for the 7DII. Well it did not arrive and so in April I upped my budget and went for the 5D3. I think it would help folks advise you better if you listed the kind of photography you do with approximate %.


----------



## Aglet (Jul 28, 2012)

I agree w previous poster, try get a competent cropper like the 7D or even 60D and keep saving for a FF, hopefully the next one to be announced will be worth it. If not, used 5D2's are out there for about $1600 and there's nothing wrong with its AF, especially compared to the 1000D, that's something I mount on fence-posts to get picked at by buzzards while waiting for a lighting strike. ;D


----------



## Richard8971 (Jul 28, 2012)

That's a tough choice. I have both and each has excellent qualities.

If I had to choose only one I would have to say go for the 7D. It offers enough outstanding features that it makes up for the "lackings" in the 5D2. (by saying "lackings" I mean the slightly older AF system, 3.9 fps, slightly smaller viewfinder, etc... vs the 7D) I'm not saying the 5D2 is a bad camera at all because I love mine, I just find myself grabbing my 7D more often. Yes the FF images you get from the 5D2 are excellent but the speed and responsiveness of the 7D outweigh that most of the time for me.

You can get refurb 7D for as little as $1200.00 and used ones slightly less (I.E. eBay, Craigslist) and I am seeing more and more lightly used 5D2's for sale for as little as $1500.00. (I paid $1600.00 for mine with grip, 25K clicks)

As far as waiting, you have no idea exactly what Canon will offer so if you wait, you might find yourself not liking the specs. If you need a camera, buy what you can afford now and learn how to use it. I'm sure in the end, you won't regret either camera body! They are both excellent.

D


----------



## TheMSCWins (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. It has made my decision easier. I think I will go with a 7D to get the strong features and use the money saved by not going FF to start saving up for a 10-22. I think for my varied landscape, portrait and event photography the 7D will suit my non-pro needs.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jul 28, 2012)

TheMSCWins said:


> Thanks for all the advice. It has made my decision easier. I think I will go with a 7D to get the strong features and use the money saved by not going FF to start saving up for a 10-22. I think for my varied landscape, portrait and event photography the 7D will suit my non-pro needs.



No bad choices really, all modern cameras are pretty rad. I actually love using my 7D more than the 5DII, it's an amazing tool. Enjoy!


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Jul 28, 2012)

hmmmmm....interesting....how old is your 16-35 by chance? I have a 10-22mm that I am about to start trying to sell (haven't used it since i got my mk3, probably because i haven't used my 7d either...and if i do, it may very well just be for extra reach). A 16-35 would be nice....hmmmm


----------



## thejoyofsobe (Jul 28, 2012)

16-35 f/2.8 and a 50 f/1.4. to me that set up is just begging for a full frame camera.

starting tomorrow a refurb'd 7D will only be $1155 with the coupon code EOS712 http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_260463_-1

so maybe that's the best idea. get a cheap, refurb'd 7D for ~$1200 and save up for the entry level FF. spending money on a 10-22mm when you've already got a 16-35mm f/2.8 seems pointless if you ever have aspirations of going full frame because the cost of that lens alone makes up a good portion of the difference between a high end crop and a full frame.


----------



## trygved (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm waiting to see if the entry level FF is announced at Photokina in September or somewhere else sooner.
Dropping a grand or two on a camera is nothing to rush, unless you're loaded.
If the new FF doesn't hit that sweet spot for me, then I'm opting for a 7D.
I figure if it takes 6 months to be released, my 550D will serve me just fine 'til then.


----------



## Aglet (Jul 28, 2012)

thejoyofsobe said:


> ..spending money on a 10-22mm when you've already got a 16-35mm f/2.8 seems pointless if you ever have aspirations of going full frame because the cost of that lens alone makes up a good portion of the difference between a high end crop and a full frame.



unless you opt to buy a used 10-22mm, which you can always sell next year for nearly the same you'll pay for it now. 
Great thing about good glass, if you can afford to buy it, it'll cost you almost nothing after you sell it if you keep it in nice shape. Even revised new versions rarely depress the price much, if any at times.
Don't be too afraid to do a little "horse-trading." I've done plenty, rarely cost me more than a few hours of my time over the years.


----------



## TheMSCWins (Jul 28, 2012)

Can I use the coupon code for the 7D refurb deal outside of the US? If so this is probably the way I will go. Whether I will get a 5D2 later for landscapes and such or a different lens idk but I am liking the 7D's features for non static shots. 

For those of you trying to will me into selling my 16-35 (mark one I got second hand BTW) I don't think I will part with it as it is my walk around lens on crop.


----------



## kalmiya (Jul 28, 2012)

trygved said:


> I'm waiting to see if the entry level FF is announced at Photokina in September or somewhere else sooner.
> Dropping a grand or two on a camera is nothing to rush, unless you're loaded.
> If the new FF doesn't hit that sweet spot for me, then I'm opting for a 7D.
> I figure if it takes 6 months to be released, my 550D will serve me just fine 'til then.


Exactly the same for me - my 550d will do perfectly, I have 3 L-lenses and am ready to jump to FF, if the price doesn't increase to much for the new FF model, compared to current 5D2 prices. And if the price is too high - I'll be either using my 550D the next few years, or take a look at Nikon.


----------



## canon816 (Jul 28, 2012)

Since you have decided to go with the 7D... Sigma makes a cheap 10-20mm wide angle for crop sensor cameras. 

It's not as sharp as an L lens by any means, but at f8 it will do a fine job for the type of shooting it sounds like you are interested in. 

I had one but sold it only because I wend to FF and it was not compatible.


----------

